
Broadpwn – All Your Mobiles Are Belong to Us – Hackaday - sghinescu
http://hackaday.com/2017/07/29/broadpwn-all-your-mobiles-are-belong-to-us/
======
Kurtz79
The original article and comments are definitely worth a read:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14859602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14859602)

The exploit really reminded me of those in the game/CTF Microcorruption, which
I cannot recommend enough if you are interested in the subject matter:

[https://microcorruption.com/](https://microcorruption.com/)

------
danieldk
What does this post add to the original report?

[https://blog.exodusintel.com/2017/07/26/broadpwn/](https://blog.exodusintel.com/2017/07/26/broadpwn/)

Discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14859602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14859602)

------
robin_reala
_All iPhones after iPhone 5_

That haven’t updated to the latest iOS.

------
chrischen
At some point this was a working zero day possibly held onto and dxploited by
governments or organizations.

~~~
danieldk
Source?

We know that governments and secret services hoard exploits (from the Snowden
leaks). But we should remain precise about what we know they had access to and
what not, e.g. to investigate possible past breaches.

But saying 'this was an exploit that was possibly use by a government' without
any proof does not contribute to the debate.

~~~
aiyodev
Reading comprehension skills, bro. He wrote "possibly". There aren't citable
sources for possibilities.

